# Golf mk4 bolt Pattern and off set



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello I am in the market for ESM WHEELS the model is the white 001s. The website has you choose what bolt pattern Center bore and the offset of your car is. I only know what the center bore is. With those wheels I am trying to keep the stock look. I want those rims because they look like my hubcaps, the only difference is that I cannot put a VW in the center of the wheels like my hubcaps. What would you guys prefer my off set to be 20 or 35?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

35 for offset, bolt pattern is 5x100. Unless you're looking at some width much wider?? then your offset should be lower. Or if you're planning on dumping the car and stretching the tires??

In other words, your question is simple to answer unless you are leaving out any important details.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------

